# Lindsay Lohan....Yay or nay...



## chocobon (Feb 19, 2008)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!






Fans of high fashion and contemporary art joined forces when Fendi celebrated the grand redesign of their Rodeo Drive flagship with "Ten Baguettes for Ten Years," an exhibit and silent auction that benefited the L.A. County Museum of Art. "My grandmother gave me one of the original Fendi bags with the Fâ€™s all over it," remembered *Lindsay Lohan* (in Fendi). "I still have it. It's somewhere at my mom's house."

I think she looks nice for a change!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 19, 2008)

Yay! It shows off her figure very nicely.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 19, 2008)

It is cute. It would be even better with less pattern.


----------



## Maysie (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice dress, I especially like the bottom part. I think it would look even better if the chest area was totally black.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with maysie. It would look better if the boobage area was black. I think the neckline would be more flattering if it was a little higher or structured differently.

Overall though, she looks good


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 19, 2008)

umm nay from me


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't really like that dress.


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2008)

it makes her boobs look awsome..def yay!


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 19, 2008)

I really like that dress. It's so interesting with all the patterns.


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2008)

i don't care for this one.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 19, 2008)

Naw.. cheap looking meets goth trying to be a bit too sexy .


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 19, 2008)

I think this dress is hideous. One of the gossip sited i read said that she looks like she is going to be auditioned for Jerry Seinfeld's "Bee movie". Hehe, that's exactly how she looks like. also, this hair is not flattering for her face shape, IMO.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 19, 2008)

That dress pattern hurts my eyes!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 19, 2008)

one word, hideous :/


----------



## Karren (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, the pattern sets up a wierd interfenence.... at least to my eyes... Kind of lik one of those optical illusions. lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, That's an ugly dress...and WHY is her skin so blotchy and orange?.. :|


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice shape but overall a NAY


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 20, 2008)

interesting dress


----------



## Anthea (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes I think there are too many lines lol The bust area could be just a litle more covered but overall its not bad.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 20, 2008)

I dont really like the dress, she looks like a giant insect of some kind


----------



## avesoriano (Feb 28, 2008)

its exaggerating... but i think she was able to get away with it


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 28, 2008)

she looks cute for once


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 28, 2008)

Kinda goofy looking ...


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 28, 2008)

i agree with the insect comment..


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

With that she's gone through, I must say Lindsay looks very good. The dress is interesting.


----------



## fawp (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the patterns are a little overwhelming but the overall shape is nice.


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the top half of this dress..the bottom half would look better if it was just plain black.


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 3, 2008)

Meh


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 3, 2008)

Really weird


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is cute. It would be even better with less pattern. 
i agree


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 3, 2008)

There's too much going on with this dress, I don't know where to focus my eyes. Perhaps if there wasn't the pattern on the top half of the dress it would be nice.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

no way


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 28, 2009)

She's got old lady breasts.


----------



## amorris (Jun 9, 2009)

i think the dress makes her looks.. old.. probably the pattern, and the dress is definitely too long..


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Nay !!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 27, 2009)

that dress would be cute if it was all black.


----------



## jmaui02 (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks very nice on her.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

nay..not nice


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2009)

No it doesn't, lol


----------



## Aprilliciouss (Dec 23, 2009)

she look short in that dress.


----------

